# pics of my 5gal



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

here are pics of my 5 gal planted tank,
View attachment 78111

View attachment 78112


tell me what you think, its still a bit messy right now i was in the middle of cleaning it when i took the pics


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

here are some of my other tanks as well
this is my crayfish tank its all river rock from the same spot where i got him
View attachment 78116


this is my friends tank that is at my house, her fish my plants, its changed alot since this pic im going to take some new ones tomorrow, also get some of my ptank.
View attachment 78115


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

very pretty tanks... WOW thats a lot of rock in the crayfish tank!!!

i love the color of the plants in the 5g... what kind of light do you have on it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tanks, are they all 5 gallons?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

the crayfish tank and the first one are 5g the one with the angel fish is 25g,
its a 14w powerglow light from my lfs, i got it along time ago and i have to get a new one (3 years i think) but they no longer carry them so i have to switch to a sunlight bulb unless i can find another powerglow.


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

nice tanks.


----------

